# USB-DVD/CDRW zur Installation geeignet?

## rex-man

Hallo zusammen!

Gentoo läuft auf meinem Desk-Top hervorragend. Ebenso auf meinem derzeitigen Notebook.

In nicht all zu ferner Zukunft werde ich ein  neues NB bekommen (Gericom A2, Transmeta-Chip).

Das gute Stück hat keine internen Laufwerke, sondern nur ein DVD/CD-RW extern über USB.

Da stellt sich für mich die Frage, ob ich überhaupt direkt installieren kann?

Der Weg über HDD ausbauen -> in anderes NB mit internen Laufwerken -> installieren -> zurück in Gericom A2 ist natürlich möglich, aber evtl. überflüssig?

Hat jemand schon mal Geräte mit externen USB-Laufwerken installiert?

Nein, ein Floppy ist gar nicht enthalten.

Gruss

arnie

----------

## peschmae

wenn du vom USB CD drive booten kannst, sollte es gehen (evtl. musst du natürlich herumbasteln), die USB drives laufen unter linux ja über den scsi-storage treiber

auf jeden fall läuft bei mir ein usb brenner unter linux problemlos, die Frage ist also, ob die ISO für Gentoo dein Drive unterstützt

MFG Peschmä

----------

## rex-man

[Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ... allerdings suche ich nebenbei nach Alternativen 8nicht zu Gentoo!! *g*)

Die Überlegung hatte ich auch, also bin ich zumindest auf dem richtigen Weg.

Danke für Deine(n) Hinweis/ Bestätigung meiner Überlegung

arnie

----------

## peschmae

ich würds einfach mal versuchen (aber ich garantiere für nix   :Wink:  )

mit trial and error bin ich (allerdings mit Debian) auf meinem Satellite auch zum Ziel gekommen...

Entweder gehts, dann ists OK, oder es geht nicht, dann beginnt das gebastel (evtl kannst du auch selbst ne bootdisk bauen, mit nem Kernel inklusive support für USB und SCSI, die als eltorito mit isolinux oder so http://www.nu2.nu/bootcd/#multimemdisk booten, dann von der aus ne cd mit dem tar.bz gentooimage mounten, das auf die (partitionierte) hd kopieren, ...)

es hängt natürlich hauptsächlich von deinem Know-how ab, wie weit du damit kommst ..., aber möglich sollte es auf jeden fall sein, wobei der aufwand (und die zahl verbrennter rohlinge, wobei ne cdrw zu empfehlen ist), recht hoch ist, bis man sich mal in die materie bootbarer cds eingearbeitet hat...

MFG Peschmä

----------

